# FS: Cabelas Outfitter Wool Parka, Pants and Pullover



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/57603047

This is a brand new Cabelas Outfitter Wool Parka, Pants and Pullover setup. Jacket and Pullover are XL size and pants 40 waist. This is a really nice water/weather proof setup at a steal of a price.

Jacket/Pants:

100% waterproof, breathable Dry-Plus lining with rugged warm & quiet wool/polyester blend

Easy machine washing with a superwash finish

Soft smooth brushed tricot lining slides easily over layers

Sizes are True to Size. Brand New Retail $259.00 for jacket, $149 pants & pullover $149.

This is an excellent weather proof setup for elk and deer hunting. Brand new never worn.

$300/OBO


----------

